# There's Gold in Dem Dair Almonds



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Word is that there is a surplus of bees for almonds this year, and that anyone planning on going should make sure they have a solid deal.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Almonds*

Why are they Almonds when they're on the tree and A monds when they are not?


Because you have to knock the "ell" out of em to get em off!

I think the two previous posts are very accurate.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Surplus ?*

I would not say their is a surplus yet. Have spoke with multiple beeks ( more than a handful) in the past 2 days. As they are now gradeing bees, consistantly picking up 20 to 25% of hives sent to ca wintering yards. 

Larry


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Grading*

Larry:

I'm not sure what you mean by "picking up". Are you saying 20-25% are dead and are being "picked up" off the pallet and put on a truck with the other deadouts. Or is it 20-25% are weak and will not make grade? If so 2 could be combined into 1 ,so in fact there is a 10-12.5% loss, which is kinda expected. Comments would be appreciated, because if 20-25% are dead that could certainly tip the balance in a twisted sort of way for the beekeepers (only of course for those who have live colonies).

Jean-Marc


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Combination*

Its a combonatiojn of both, a lot of empty boxes(dead outs) and some 1 & 2 framers. But the reality is for every 1000 hives that came to CA, about 750 to 800 are rentable.

Larry


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

AAAAMEN.:applause:


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Alot of talk on this forum,back in september about big dollars, did not help the industry one bit.:no:


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

*Conversely*

Talk of exceedingly low dollars doesn't help either. Growers love it when beeks get panicky and cut their own throats.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

very well said, post's 1-9.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Grading*

In regards to putting two small ones together to make one good rentable unit. Our procedure is to find what we call an "engine", which is something in the 5 to 6 comb range that is actively cleaning up pollen patties and combining that with something in the four or less comb range. Our experience is that two small hives combined more often than not just don't make one good hive unless you have got that engine or bigger hive to pull it along.


----------

